# Get a load of this BS!!!!!!!



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

What else will happen… Thank you Obama. 



Goodbye to ABC TV 




ABC News Joins Obama- Bans American Flag Lapel Pins- 


ABC NEWS BANS FLAG LAPEL PINS 

This is what we get from the present stuff going on in Washington . 



What next? It still scares me!! 


Barbara Walters said that this was going to hurt ABC bad. As 
You know 
She works for ABC . 

ABC NEWS BANS FLAG LAPEL PINS! 
YESTERDAY THE BRASS AT ABC NEWS ISSUED ORDERS FORBIDDING 
REPORTERS TO 
WEAR LAPEL PIN AMERICAN FLAGS OR OTHER PATRIOTIC INSIGNIA. 



THEIR REASONING WAS THAT ABC SHOULD REMAIN NEUTRAL 



ABOUT 'CAUSES'. 



SINCE WHEN IS PATRIOTISM TO BE DISCOURAGED? 
I URGE YOU TO BOYCOTT ABC AND ITS SPONSORS AND AFFILIATES. 
WE ARE 
SLOWLY LOSING EVERYTHING OUR COUNTRY STANDS FOR AND 
EVERYTHING OUR MEN AND WOMEN FOUGHT AND DIED TO PRESERVE! 
PLEASE FORWARD THIS TO AS MANY AS YOU CAN. 

THIS HAS BEEN VERIFIED THROUGH: 
http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/a/abcflag.htm 





THIS ONE NEEDS TO BE CIRCULATED...QUICKLY! 

l'm just PASSING IT ON..............


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

United State of America a.k.a. United States of the Offended. 


I just dont know what to say. Wish there was something we could do, problem is, we just dont have people now days like the ones back then to took a stand and fought against this kind of thing. 

To all of them out there, I'll say this.

If you dont like America, or how we do things, then get the **** out! And go somewhere else.

A M E R I C A - American Flag - If it offends you, LEAVE.


If you went to france and told them hey your flag offends me take it down, they would pack you up and send your arse home... But not us, The ONLY people who dont have freedom and rights anymore in America, are Americans! Everyone here has the right to do what the hell they want except US b/c if might offend everyone else! AAAHHHHH I need to stop before my BP goes up. lol


----------



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

AMEN


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Dang straight! they really need to live in another country. If they don't believe that this is not the greatest country in the world then they should feel free to find one for themselves. This is just the kind of thing that fuels revolutionary thoughts!


I think I'll boycot all of ABC's shows! Maybe they can pick up some european viewers.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the USA if you get offended by a flag then get the hell out then


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh most glorious God in Jesus Christ my merciful and loving father, I acknowledge and confess my guilt in the week and imperfect performance of the duties of this day, I humbly beeseach thee to be merciful to me in the free pardon of my sins for the sake of the dear son and the holy savior Jesus Christ , who came not to call on the rightious but sinners to repentance.
'George Washington. 03/21/ 1752'....what are we thinking.!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

This is not entirely true. This particular email had been circulated for a long time and the rule had already been established before 9/11 happened for reasons other than being patriotic. People were asked to not wear them but they were simply being ask to follow rules that were already in place. 

Just saying you can't believe everything you read and this in no way reflects my views on any of this


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ he right


----------

